# Aqua Soil Sand Cap??



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sand will sink to the bottom. 

Honestly, when using ADA Aquasoil, there's no need to cap it. It's fine with Cories and such. Mine love it.


----------



## mahicks1976 (Jul 31, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Sand will sink to the bottom.
> 
> Honestly, when using ADA Aquasoil, there's no need to cap it. It's fine with Cories and such. Mine love it.


Excellent Info. One last question..

Since I really like the fine substrate top...Could I use the ADA fine Amazonia soil as a cap as stated in their substrate system or would that work its way down too?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You could absolutely use it. It's a really nice way to finish things off in smaller tanks.

It won't sink much, as it's about the same weight (if not a bit lighter) than regular Aquasoil.


----------

